# GIAC Software Specials at Waterfest 2011!



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

AWE-Tuning will be flashing GIAC software on Saturday and Sunday at Waterfest 2011. Some of us from GIAC will be flying out to support them at their booth, so stop by and say hello!


----------



## wide_mk1 (Aug 13, 2007)

I got all the programs and the flash-loader for my 2.7t allroad...awesome performance and great guys to talk to at the show:thumbup:


----------

